

Amazon’s Kindle Owners’ Lending Library Now Offers Access to 475,000 eBooks - bere_1000
http://www.infodocket.com/2013/12/26/amazons-kinde-owners-lending-library-now-offers-access-to-475000-ebooks/

======
OafTobark
Wish they would allow the Apps access too

